# Aubrey Kate



## Kirch3333 (Jan 29, 2015)

My little girl.... I'd like some critiques on this. I'm no pro, so go easy on me.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2015)

How about a critique from a non-pro?

Just missed her eye contact.  That's too bad. 

When there is extra space on the right (for no apparent reason) I wonder why you wouldn't crop it to portrait format?


----------



## tecboy (Jan 29, 2015)

Get her to cheerful!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 29, 2015)

She's a cutie.  It seems pretty decent on exposure.  
As Designer mentioned, might work better in portrait orientation. Compositionally, if she were looking towards the right of the photo, then the extra space there would work better, as it would provide an area for her to look across the photo. But because she is looking the other direction, that space on the right is just "dead" space, adds absolutely nothing to the image.

Good job on getting a decent background too, instead of one with a lot of clutter in it!


----------



## Kirch3333 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. As for the missed eye contact, lord knows I tried but she REFUSES to look at the camera. I tried cropping it into portrait format but I wanted to keep the original aspect ratio and felt like she took up too much of the frame. I appreciate the comments/critiques. Thank you.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 1, 2015)

I quite dislike eye contact in a portrait.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 1, 2015)

You're close to her level (good), but I think the white balance is a bit cool.  The lack of eye contact is fine.


----------

